
The Compost by My Couch: An Odorless Bin at Home - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/06/climate/new-york-coronavirus-composting.html
======
Kaibeezy
In a cardboard freaking box! With a tea towel over it. Kind of amazing.

